# CMHR Shetland



## Marty (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Guys! I don't frequent this board over here but thought I would take the opportunity

to show you what CMHR has in foster care. We do believe Tina is a Shetland. She is a 3 year old

and she stands around 42-ish. She's black and very high strung, just plain scared of everything,

has trust issues but is doing very well in foster care to try and over come a lot of this stuff. She was in a slaughter line. Anyhow, I would like to show her to you so here's Tina and yes she will be up for adoption. Thanks for looking.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 8, 2008)

She sure is a pretty girl, Marty. Where is she located at now?


----------



## Gini (Jul 8, 2008)

Fran

She is now being fostered by Theresa and Art at Rockin R in OK.

Gini


----------



## rockin r (Jul 9, 2008)

Gini said:


> Fran
> 
> She is now being fostered by Theresa and Art at Rockin R in OK.
> 
> Gini


She is coming along very nicely! Very Intelligent mare! She is very anxious to please, and LOVES to be rewarded with hugs!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 10, 2008)

So Robin, maybe someone that is coming to Nationals would like to pick her up while they are there???? Can you place her on the main forum also?


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 3, 2008)

Marty,

Is there an update on this pony - did she find a home or is she still hanging out with CMHR?

Thanks,

Trace


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 3, 2008)

* Hope she found an awosme home. Shes a gorgeous girl. *


----------



## Frankie (Sep 15, 2008)

She looks like a sweatheart, hope she gets a forever home soon.


----------



## minie812 (Sep 15, 2008)

With some work she could do awesome as a cart pony...very pretty!


----------



## rockin r (Sep 16, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> Marty,
> Is there an update on this pony - did she find a home or is she still hanging out with CMHR?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


She is still with Art and I, and has come along ways! The farrier actually gor her front feet trimmed on Sunday, but no way on the back feet...Yet!



One Ritz-C-Kid said:


> * Hope she found an awosme home. Shes a gorgeous girl. *


She is absolutely stunning to look at and watch her move. She carries herself with such pride.



Frankie said:


> She looks like a sweatheart, hope she gets a forever home soon.






minie812 said:


> With some work she could do awesome as a cart pony...very pretty!


I have NO fear of Ladybug, BUT>> I have the utmost respect for her. She is a powerful horse!

We are hoping to have her ready to go to her forever home by Christmas? She would make an awesome Santa gift! She will start lunging next month, I will post video of her..


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you find a forever home yet?


----------



## rockin r (Sep 16, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> Did you find a forever home yet?


Not yet, she will make a wonderful horse for someone.....Art and I are fostering her...


----------



## Marty (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Trace, If you are interested by all means please submit an application to CMHR on our website just download it and email it to Shannon our secretary.


----------



## Shortpig (Oct 3, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful.



She looks so much like my two black girls. Oh if I only had the space she would sure fit in here. I sure hope she find that forever loving home where she can bond and be someones trusted best friend.


----------

